# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  Converting from Notepad to Excel

## Skoal

Is there a way to convert Notepad (columns and rows) data into mutliple Excel columns and rows within one worksheet? 

When I copied and pasted, all of the information from the columns in the Notepad were pasted into one long Excel cell (instead of many), as I figured they might be.

I don't think there is a way around this, but I would greatly appreciate it if someone has a suggestion!

----------


## theDude

Hi Skoal,

Instead of directly copying/pasting from Notepad to Excel, you can open the Notepad file in Excel using the Import Text wizard...

1) Open Excel
2) Use menu _File->Open_...
3) In the Open dialog, select the _Files of Type_  dropdown & select the _Text Files
     (*.prn, *.txt, *.csv)_ option, then navigate to the appropriate directory & select
     your Notepad file and click the _Open_ button...
4) Select the _Delimited_ option button, and set the _Start import at row_  to whatever
     line you want to bring data in from, then select the _Next_ button...
5) Select the _Delimiter type_  (I'm assuming it's the Tab), then select the checkbox
_Treat consecutive delimiters as one_...
6) You can select _Next_ to set data types for each column of data, or just click _Finish_

Hope this helps,
theDude

----------


## Skoal

Thanks for the response, Dude. That worked, and I would've never made it there by myself.

----------

